# CADILLAC STYLE PILLOW TOP SEATS



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

POST PICS 
ALSO WHO CAN MAKE EM RIGHT ON THE WEST COAST


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

INFO


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

411


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

San Jose upholstery on 3rd west


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@May 14 2011, 06:22 AM~20550716
> *San Jose upholstery on 3rd west
> *


THANX!
HAVE YOU SEEN ANY PILLOWS THEY DONE?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Out of all the pillow top seats that I've seen done, Uptown Upholstery In Vegas does the best looking pillows hands down. They are very fast and reasonably priced also.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Doe said:


> Out of all the pillow top seats that I've seen done, Uptown Upholstery In Vegas does the best looking pillows hands down. They are very fast and reasonably priced also.


THANK YOU BIG DOE!
I DID HEAR ABOUT A SHOP IN VEGAS BUT DIDNT KNOW THE NAME.
NOW I JUST GOTA GET THERE # & DOWN TO VEGAS BEFORE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I have these 3 numbers for them. Can't remember which one I used, but one of the 3 should work.

Uptown Upholstery
(702) 868-0239
(702) 506-8945
(702) 348-0638


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

My seats done in their shop...


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Dino at spanks shop 918-361-3311


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Doe said:


> I have these 3 numbers for them. Can't remember which one I used, but one of the 3 should work.
> 
> Uptown Upholstery
> (702) 868-0239
> ...


AGAIN THANK YOU ! GONA CALL TOMOROW


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

nice!


----------

